# Best caliper pin lube?



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

What is the best lube to use on the caliper pins?
I have heard moly disulfide type recommended but can't find it in the local auto stores.
There was lithium disulfide based, 
Permatex "synthetic caliper lube" with no details, 
Sil-Glide silicon base lube.
I have also heard Redline CV2 grease.

Any specific brand names for a good pin lube would help.

Peter J
96 SE-R w/ad22vf's


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

peter96 said:


> *What is the best lube to use on the caliper pins?
> I have heard moly disulfide type recommended but can't find it in the local auto stores.
> There was lithium disulfide based,
> Permatex "synthetic caliper lube" with no details,
> ...


Any high temp, disc brake specifc grease will work.

Mike


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

High temp? 300*, 500*, 600*+ ?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

peter96 said:


> *High temp? 300*, 500*, 600*+ ? *


I just get disc brake specfic grease, I don't get any more technical than that.

Mike


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

What I'm using mentions disc brakes and seems to stay put so I'll just keep using it.

Thanks Mike!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

peter96 said:


> *What I'm using mentions disc brakes and seems to stay put so I'll just keep using it.
> 
> Thanks Mike! *


Yeah I think you will be fine.

Mike


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

The best stuff I have ever used is Permatex Ultra Disc Brake Caliper Lube. I have tryed just about every type of lube and grease and the Permatex stuff is the only stuff that lasts through a complete set of pads before needed to be relubed.


----------

